# litter observations by newb



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

I have not had dogs for a long time and sorry if question is silly, I have a generall question on my new to be puppy behaviour.

While looking at pups, I came across a pup that I will trust and take a chance with.. what I noticed was that 4 of pups were always sleeping side by side almost on top of each other. The pup I bought was always a few yards away sleeping alone, hope this is not a bad thing?

It did not appear shy or scared, hope it is no concearn, maybe she is just getting more independent.. not worried just wondering. She was very calm the two times held her.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old are the pups?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You only see the puppies in photos? 

I'd talk to the breeder to see if it just happened that the shots they posted had 'your' puppy separate or if it is a trend. 

You find this yet? ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Many of the best breeders don't let us pick our puppy at all, cause they need to match our background and experience with the breed with the puppy that is the best fit.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

The pup is about 7 weeks I beleive, I really have no concearn it is a very sweet pup and pretty sure will be a great friendly pet...I was not rushed to make a choice but made my choice to purchase, I have a good feeling this is the right choice.

The breeder let me hold it to start a bond which I already feel for the little guy..home soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsforever said:


> The pup is about 7 weeks I beleive, I really have no concearn it is a very sweet pup and pretty sure will be a great friendly pet...I was not rushed to make a choice but made my choice to purchase, I have a good feeling this is the right choice.
> 
> The breeder let me hold it to start a bond which I already feel for the little guy..home soon.


Just wanted to make sure you saw and clicked on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Better to read and know everything so heading into the puppy ownership with eyes wide open...


----------

